# Raccoon Calls?



## jzerger (Jan 27, 2015)

I was asked if I could make a raccoon call?
I've made numerous duck and goose calls and deer grunts.
I'm not a hunter and don't want to tune my own (I usually get the inserts from Echo or PSI (deer).
Is there such a thing as a raccoon call that I could turn on a lathe?
If so, where can I get the inserts?
Thanks in advance,
john


----------



## plantman (Jan 27, 2015)

John; I think anything that sounds like a garbage can opening will do !! Try allpredators.com, they sell raccoon calls and all sorts of reeds to make calls. What you want is a call that sounds like a raccoon fighting.   Jim  S


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 27, 2015)

plantman said:


> John; I think anything that sounds like a garbage can opening will do !! Try allpredators.com, they sell raccoon calls and all sorts of reeds to make calls. What you want is a call that sounds like a raccoon fighting.   Jim  S




:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Are raccoons actually IAP members?  Can't miss a good fight!!???


For us, we were not home ever during the day or early evening, so the raccoons ate a hole in the roof and moved in.  (I found a guy who moved them out---several times. They kept making new holes!!)


----------



## resinman (Jan 28, 2015)

Open a can of sardines. Figure out how to capture that smell and you've got your call.


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 28, 2015)

Make it sound like a chicken.  I had to "relocate" over 26 raccoons in the two years we had chickens!


----------



## Brian G (Jan 28, 2015)

There's an App for that

I just learned that the proper term is "Racoon Squaller"

Cabela's Maybe you can disassemble and modify?


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 28, 2015)

The coon squaller uses a JC Products reed # LV002, you will need to blade the reed a little to get the correct sound.


----------



## jzerger (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice.  My next door neighbor and I have "relocated" 31 raccoons over the past couple of years with the usual sardine entrée.
I just thought he'd get a kick out of a homemade raccoon call.  I can find the reeds and already made ones...but not an easy insert yet.  Yep, most are called squallors I think.


----------

